# Fuji Roubiax Pro



## Jos123 (Apr 26, 2010)

I've been looking at a used fuji roubiax pro supposedly in good condition.I was wondering what a used roubiax pro goes for thats in good condition so i know what to offer this guy.Also it is a 54cm bike and i'm about 5'10 or 5'11.Will it not fit?I've heard fuji run large.

Thanks


----------



## AllezCat (Jun 2, 2006)

Jos123,
What year is the bike? Compare the original retail price to what the seller is asking. What is "good" condition mean. It is a relative term and the seller may have no idea how to care for the bike...and therefore it is in "good" condition. 
How dirty and worn is the bike? If it looks brand new...you could offer maybe 30% off of original retail if it is a newer bike. Take a look at new bikes that have the same components and see what they are going for. There are times when you can spend $200 more and get a brand new bike.

Hope that this helps,
AllezCat


----------



## Jos123 (Apr 26, 2010)

i don't know the exact year(either 06 or 07) and am not sure what the retail is.So its important that i know the price range so i don't overpay.:mad2:


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Fuji Roubaix Pro sold for about $1,500 should have Ultegra, aluminum frame with carbon seat stays, and is four years old. I would say offer the guy $400, and maybe he will give in. You have to make sure the bike has no dents and that the shifters and brakes work well. 


http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2006&Brand=Fuji&Model=Roubaix+Pro&Type=bike


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Jos123 said:


> I've been looking at a used fuji roubiax pro supposedly in good condition.I was wondering what a used roubiax pro goes for thats in good condition so i know what to offer this guy.Also it is a 54cm bike and i'm about 5'10 or 5'11.Will it not fit?I've heard fuji run large.
> 
> Thanks


Of late, Fuji geometry between models is all over the map, so operating on the premise that Fuji's run large is misleading. I suggest riding the bike (for a period of time) before deciding. Even a great deal monetarily is no deal if the bike doesn't fit well.

Beyond fit, when considering mixed materials bikes like this Fuji, check closely where the alu and CF are joined to make sure it's still a solid bond. If history is any indicator, that's the weak link with these types of frames.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

The Fuji Roubaix Pro uses standard frame sizing. Meaning that a 54cm bike measures out at around 54cm. Not the compact frame sizing like where a 50cm bike fits like a 52cm bike.

For a 5'10-11 person, you probably would fit better on a 56cm. I'm 6'1" and ride a 58 with an 80mm stem, as opposed to a 56 with a longer stem. The 58 felt more comfortable for me over the 56. 

If you can, see if you can take it for a ride before purchasing. And like PJ said, check over the bike. for bonding issues. With a used bike, there is no warranty and no assurance that the bike was never crashed or repaired.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

frdfandc said:


> *The Fuji Roubaix Pro uses standard frame sizing. Meaning that a 54cm bike measures out at around 54cm. Not the compact frame sizing like where a 50cm bike fits like a 52cm bike.*
> 
> For a 5'10-11 person, you probably would fit better on a 56cm. I'm 6'1" and ride a 58 with an 80mm stem, as opposed to a 56 with a longer stem. The 58 felt more comfortable for me over the 56.
> 
> If you can, see if you can take it for a ride before purchasing. And like PJ said, check over the bike. for bonding issues. With a used bike, there is no warranty and no assurance that the bike was never crashed or repaired.


'Standard frame sizing' in the bike industry? What's that?? 

Just kidding, but to illustrate my point, the '09 Fuji Roubaix Pro (last year it was offered AFAIK) in a 54cm measures out to a 52cm seat tube length and 53cm effective top tube. Since then Fuji changed the Roubaix line to a_ more _traditional 54cm seat tube length and 55cm effective top tube on their 54's.

Bottom line for the OP is that he really needs to test ride the bike for a period of time before deciding.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I should have rephrased that as a more traditional. But you get my jist with that. 


BTW, the chart is off on the sizing for the Roubaix/Pro/RC. Nothing matches up. Because Fuji also offered a 64cm bike, and the measurements are listed on the far right of the chart, but nothing states that the 64cm is avail at the top of the chart. And there is a 47cm bike that is missing too.

Fuji sizes their bikes 46,49,52,54,56,58,61,64.

A	SEAT TUBE, CENTER TO TOP 460.0	490.0	520.0	540.0	560.0	580.0	610.0	640.0
C-2	EFFECTIVE TOP TUBE LENGTH	510.0	515.0	530.0	550.0	560.0	570.0	590.0	610.0


----------



## jkuo (Mar 30, 2008)

I have an '07 Fuji Team which I believe had the same geometry as the Roubiax that year. It's a 54cm and fits me perfectly (I'm 5'10").


----------

